# carrying rod - pvc tube



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I need to carry some long one piece plugging rods and don't want them bouncing in my ski rack set up. Thought about making up a long section of PVC tube to store the rods inside the tube and attach the tube to the top of the truck, like I have seen some construction vans do.

Anyone done this or know a good method for attaching the tube to the cross bars of my THule rack?

Thanks


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hope this helps*

Since I am going to get this:

http://www.wheeleez.com/beachcart-folding.php#photos

I realized I also needed this: (which will solve half your problem)!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&QueryText=flambeau&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I would protect the Thule bar with a few wraps of bicycle inner tube... then secure the PVC with two SS hose clamps in a "X" pattern. In other words, you would need 4 clamps.

I'm a big fan of hose clamps and use them for all kinds of things like this. 

I have a Bazooka but I think that would be overkill. PVC with a cap on one end and a screw off fitting on the other should do it pretty cheaply IMHO.

Also, check the flex of the PVC before you decide on the schedule flavor. Figure out how much will be sticking out past the bar and make sure it doesn't flex too much.
.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Heavy duty Zipties should work too. I would also put a little bit of foam padding in the end of the tube where the rod tips go just for a little extra protection.

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

where do you get a screw off fitting for PVC and how do you machine the pvc?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

They make a glue on adapter that's threaded. Real easy.









.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

cool thanks. Flying to TX this weekend and wanted to bring some rods but don't have a case. Going to buy some 4 inch PVC and make a tube. Was going to cement on a cap on one end and figure out some sort of removable cap on the other end. IF they make this for 4 " PVC, it would be perfect.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I just use circle clamps*

I have 2 pvc pipes that I attach to racks on the truck by using a circle clamp. It works fine. I also use a rope as secondary inforcement.
Jeb


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

I use tie downs to secure my PVC rod holders, just wrap them around the PVC a few times, never had a problem and have travelled long distances


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheap and easy *and no I aint talkn about what women call me* :redface:

Them big ol fat pool noodles, just make a slice down one side and tuck the rods inside and if ya need to just a tad bit of tape or zippy tie to hold them in.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Good Project. You can do it. Just make sure you have some sort of cushining inside like bubble wrap, especially for the tips. You also don't want them sliding around so stuff something in there. Good luck!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i used to carry all my long rods in a pvc tube on the top of my rack .
i used the largest pvc i could find , cause my wife was throwing a spinner at the time ...
google "us tube doors "
they have the end caps and 'doors' and the brackets to mount them .
i also made rod bags to put the rods in so they didn't bang together and get all scratched up ...

_if you are interested i have an 'extra ' door let me know ..._


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

I made one out of 8 inch pvc from the home buliders store. They make caps and flared fittings that you attach with pvc cement along with screw on caps. I made it 8ft to fit inside my bed but when taking a rack i use a large U bolt to holt it to the rack. you can also but threaded rod to bend and make the ubolt any size you need. This will end up costing you about $35.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

for the replies and ideas.

DERFM- I'll check the website out thanks, sounds like they have already tackled this issue, so I won't have to reinvent the wheel!! YEA!

I have a bazzoka rod case already, but I need something close to 12' long- the bazooka cases aren't that long, plus I don't think there rigid enough- I have some rod bags but will need to pad the ends of the tube in case of shifting. Never know when your going to have to slam on the ole brakes!!

Thanks much !


----------

